# small stream kayaks



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Good afternoon, looking for thoughts on ideal kayak for smaller stream paddling. Never owned a kayak looking for something open floor, any help is appreciated thanks Nick


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

I have a couple of the 10ft future beach kayaks (the sit on top kind) and use them quite a bit on small streams fishing. $200 a piece they work great.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Good afternoon, looking for thoughts on ideal kayak for smaller stream paddling. Never owned a kayak looking for something open floor, any help is appreciated thanks Nick


My preference for small streams is a canoe. In fact, I normally prefer a canoe if wind is not a factor in most cases.

Many seem to have forgotten how practical canoes are.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

How small of a stream? 10-15 ft 8ft-10ft are ideal easier to turn. Does open floor mean a rec kayak or sit on top. Sit on top you need 11.5 or more for stability. Just want to paddle or fish and paddle?


----------



## YAKFish#1 (Aug 14, 2018)

I have an emotion stealth angler 10. I'm 5'6" 180lbs. Very stable and totally set up for fishing. Very maneuverable for small streams. My wife has the Field and Stream Eagle Talon 12. More stable and moves through the water better (not sure why since its 2 foot longer) because she paddles past me effortlessly. Both are sit-on-tops and very easy to get on and off vs in and out. Both hers and mine you can hang your legs over the side without any concern for tipping. I've found spring and fall are the best time to buy so I would start watching regularly soon. Bought my wife's too early (she has no patience) and two weeks later it was $100 off. Regular is 499 but when on sale they go for 399. Her's is totally set up for fishing as well. Another place to check is Northwoods Whole Sale in Pinconning. Not a lot but great prices. A buddy of mine's wife has a future beach and is a great value like mjh4 stated. If you're looking for a decent even cheaper Sun Dolphin are OK but very thin. Not great for bumping rocks or dragging on gravely ground but ok for small streams. They also make sit-in and sit-on-top. I like the sit-ons better because if you flip they don't fill with water. And trust me, if you go by yourself and flip its very easy to flip back over and get going again. Been yaking since 2013 with the same kayak with absolutely no complaints. Good luck...I researched for 8 months..it can drive you crazy...too many options


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the replies I haven't been to north woods in a couple years may have to swing in there to take a look. That's about what price range I'm thinking yakfish its going to be pretty much one dimensional so wasn't planning on getting crazy with it just some small enough for smaller streams to be able to cover water easier. Thanks again Nick


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

tito said:


> How small of a stream? 10-15 ft 8ft-10ft are ideal easier to turn. Does open floor mean a rec kayak or sit on top. Sit on top you need 11.5 or more for stability. Just want to paddle or fish and paddle?


Just paddle pull it on shore of public land or anchor if not. Just looking at being able to cover a lot more water. I’d say maybe 30’ most areas can get down to 15’ across is some places.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

My advice for small streams is to go for something lightweight that you can transport easily by yourself. 

I have a 15’ ocean kayak sit on top that I’ve been using for about 10 years. It’s been great for big water, but heavy and hard to transport when solo. I wanted to get a lightweight kayak for my 10 yo daughter to paddle so I went to dicks and got a perception 9.5’ Swifty on sale for $300 a few years ago. It is a sit in style. Weighs only about 30 pounds. Sit ins are usually much lighter weight than sit on top, but like yakfish said tipping could be an issue, but not much of one if you only use on small streams/shallow water, if you should happen to flip it just wade over to the bank and dump it. But luckily that has never happened to me...knock knock

I find myself using that little kayak as much or more than my big one because it is so light to carry and even fits inside my car with the seats folded down. Can’t get any easier than that. I’m 5’10 200#, and I was surprised how well that little kayak handles my weight. I love it because I can literally hang it on my shoulder and carry my rod/tackle bag to the river all in one trip. That lightweight factor is huge to me, more important than having the safety of sit on top, because it is so easy to transport, which causes me to use it more often and catch more fish. It’s not the fastest kayak because of its short length but it is light and a great way to cover water on smaller rivers. I have carried that boat through the woods to access little hidden ponds and other areas i could never get to with a heavier sit on top kayak, at least not by myself. Something to consider. I also like that my legs are covered from the sun in a sit in style. Pros and cons for both styles depending on you plan to use it. Good luck fishing and on your search for a kayak.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

Thanks for the reply made some good points that i'm going to have to consider aswell. I do like the sound of a lighter side of it. I'll have to do some more reading on them. How much of a hassle is it to get in and out of them in waders? Sit ins I mean.


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Thanks for the reply made some good points that i'm going to have to consider aswell. I do like the sound of a lighter side of it. I'll have to do some more reading on them. How much of a hassle is it to get in and out of them in waders? Sit ins I mean.


Yep lots of reading and watching on you tube of actual performance. That will be the main factor sit in or on. People arnt really in the middle their going to like one or the other. When you get to the actual sit touch stage. Do a test landing of a fish. Leg positions ect. I dont know how much hassle to get in sit in, in waders cant be much. 

I use hiking boots since I mostly carry in. Sit in you can get in on shore then move it to the water. Sit on if shallow have to put it on the water then get on maybe get wet. Plus I like a dry boat with out water flowing around. Its all about what you want


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

fish fanatic jr. said:


> Thanks for the reply made some good points that i'm going to have to consider aswell. I do like the sound of a lighter side of it. I'll have to do some more reading on them. How much of a hassle is it to get in and out of them in waders? Sit ins I mean.


Good thinking about wearing waders. I don’t fish the little boat with waders, it would be too tight for me getting in out. It’s mostly a summertime warm water boat for me. I don’t often get out to fish. If if wearing waders and stppping a lot to get out and fish I’d take the sit on top for sure. It is great to have them both.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

If you are getting in and out a lot, this is what I would go with if money was not a factor:

https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/canoes/recreation/next

lower cost - same idea:

https://oldtowncanoe.johnsonoutdoors.com/canoes/recreation/discovery-119

That is the boat you want for small streams with no wind.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

I didn't realize they made one person canoes like that one definitely would be able to make storage for that with how wide the flooring is. Thanks Northern just more options and reading now!


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

For fiishing you need a seat with a backrest if your going out more than 20 minutes.. That was the knock with cheap kayak just a piece of foam or hard plastic. Evolve of the fishing kayak in resent years even many cheap kayaks have a good seat


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

tito said:


> For fiishing you need a seat with a backrest if your going out more than 20 minutes.. That was the knock with cheap kayak just a piece of foam or hard plastic. Evolve of the fishing kayak in resent years even many cheap kayaks have a good seat


Good point, but I could fish for hours in my 13 foot canoe with no back rest. (Standard two man canoe that I would do the sit in the front seat facing backwards trick with). The difference is, in a canoe you are sitting up higher and straighter.

In a kayak a good seat is a must. That was the selling point for my Tarpon 140 and my Hobie Revolution.

The OP is doing it right and looking for the boat for the type of water they are planning on using the boat on. My canoe would not have worked well where I was using my Tarpon and the Tarpon would be a poor fit for today.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

You did not mention what your price range is.
Another option not mentioned
https://www.franksgreatoutdoors.com/native-watercraft-ultimate-12-hidden-oak-639236

I bought the 14.5 solo native watercraft used thru this site. #58 I believe. I also have a stadium seat for a second passenger when required. 
Frank ( a member here, hnt4food) has used his for many years and sold me on buying mine.
I think I'd still prefer a go back to a canoe. I used to have 3. But I do like the native very much.
Anyway, Check out Franks video. He has lots of them. This one shows fishing alone and fishing with one of his son's.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

You can skip to the 8:40 sec mark in that video to see his native watercraft in action/on the water.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a Pelican 10' sit in, no issue wearing waders. Use it for duck hunting all the time. Amazingly stabile. We have some cheap Aruba 8 and 10's at the cottage for the kids and they have round bottoms and are tippy buggers.

I'm 6'3 190 and can fit me, my gun in a case by my feet, a half dozen decoys in the rear storage, my gear bag behind the seat as a high back rest, a dozen decoys in a bag on the bow, and even tow a jet sled if needed for more decoys. Made the long paddle (3 miles+) out to the 30's at Shiawassee set up like this many times without issue. This is a low kayak to begin with and with that much gear in it you're going to get wet in any kind of chop. But it cuts through waves nicely.











I have a canoe as well but in any kind of wind or current have way more confidence in the kayak.


Didn't quite make it to the headwaters lake on this creek.



















When hunting it becomes the dry storage spot for everything we take into the field.


----------



## fish fanatic jr. (Feb 18, 2004)

ebijack said:


> You did not mention what your price range is.
> 
> I'd say I'm comfortable in the $700 and down range with the idea of this craft being one dimensional. That being said a comfortable seat, decent amount of storage, and stability are worth a little more in my mind.
> 
> ...


----------



## tito (Apr 27, 2012)

Northernfisher said:


> Good point, but I could fish for hours in my 13 foot canoe with no back rest. (Standard two man canoe that I would do the sit in the front seat facing backwards trick with). The difference is, in a canoe you are sitting up higher and straighter.
> 
> In a kayak a good seat is a must. That was the selling point for my Tarpon 140 and my Hobie Revolution.
> 
> The OP is doing it right and looking for the boat for the type of water they are planning on using the boat on. My canoe would not have worked well where I was using my Tarpon and the Tarpon would be a poor fit for today.


 I think the difference is if your 20 or 50 no matter how you sit


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

I would suggest you look at used kayaks. 
You won't know what works best for you and what doesn't till you try/use one a few times.
Then you could buy new exactly what works for you. 
As far as stable, that is different with each individual. But, the weight mass lower to the water line and in the water, makes for a more stable kayak.
My native watercraft has a very comfortable seat that breaths well and drains off any water. A 14.5 ft kayak that is made to hold one or 2 passengers and/or lots of gear.
For 14.5ft, it is very light weight. It is designed (I'm told) for fly fisherman who like to stand. I don't stand and fish from it. 
Frank, hnt4food and his one son have competed many times/yrs in those 2 and 3 day canoe/kayak events using his 14.5 native craft. I do not believe Frank competes anymore. But his son does.
Frank prefers the 14.5 native over any other kayak/canoe. And he charters out of his 14.5 native at times.
Those were some of the reasons I bought the used 14.5 native. They do not come up for sale very often. I was going to buy another canoe when the native came up for sale here in the classifies.
Also note. You will need to buy a paddle that fits you. Those can get pricey.
I'm not saying native is right for anyone. Just another option that doesn't get mentioned very often here.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

"I have too much storage space for gear." Said nobody, ever.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> "I have too much storage space for gear." Said nobody, ever.


Not really. Even if you have the space it does not mean you want to take it.

That is one of the reasons I enjoy wade fishing - one rod, a small container for lures line etc., a pair of nail clippers, a small pliers to remove hooks, sun glasses and a hat. If you take a fanny or back pack you have too much.

I have had anchor lines on my kayak - took them off, drift sock - left it home, three rods - down to two, - you get the idea.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

But it sure is nice to have enough room where you are able to place what you will be using most within your front reach. 
For me, it is a PIA to get stuff from behind you while seated. Fine for storage, but rods, lures, cooler for fish etc all there infront of you. Not stored/covered/behind you. More like a canoe. But that is me.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

ebijack said:


> But it sure is nice to have enough room where you are able to place what you will be using most within your front reach.
> For me, it is a PIA to get stuff from behind you while seated. Fine for storage, but rods, lures, cooler for fish etc all there infront of you. Not stored/covered/behind you. More like a canoe. But that is me.


I completely agree with the in front part. Spinning around to get something out of the crate behind you is like printing a ticket with and invitation to go swimming. 

That is one of the reasons I always like my canoe, everything could easily be in front of you. The native 14.5 looks like a low sided canoe to me in that feature, where you could store everything below the gunnels. I might be down to one rod next time I go just so I do not have a rod holder and rod sticking up in front of me, or have to spin around to get it from behind. Yes it will be a little more tying if you change lures.

The other advantage of a canoe for a small stream is you can walk front to back if you have to drag it over a log jam. Can you do that with the Native - it looks like you can from the pictures? (this is a really nice feature in cold weather when you do not want to get wet on a lot of small streams.)


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Weight is around #59. I do not use the 2 thwart tubes. For me they were in the way. I'm told 25+ yrs of use without the tubes. Frank never had a problem. Even when his son and Frank raced the native. But if you were going to carry long distances you might leave one of the two tubes. Your choice.
I don't use the foot rests either. Like a canoe, I don't find the need. 
It is an open tunnel hull. Without the tubes, the kayak is full open till the back area. You won't find that much open in a canoe.
Here is more info on the tandem which can also be used as a solo.
https://nativewatercraft.com/product/ultimate-14-5-tandem/

I removed the native seat to get photos to show the room. Then put a stadium seat and cooler in to give you an idea. 




















To view what the kayak look like under real conditions. Here is Frank and Chris (who also ended up buying a native). Chris keeps his thwart tubes in, Frank does not.
They start out in a river for smallies. Then they fish lake conditions for crappie. You can see how the native handles boat wakes. Nothing excessive. But gives a good idea how they ride.


----------



## arabellageorge (Sep 9, 2021)

Generally, *the shorter the kayak*, the more easy it is to maneuver on the water. An 8 or 9 foot yak could be a good choice for kids or beginners for recreational use. ... Whitewater kayaks can also tend to fall into this length category because of the ease of maneuverability in small spaces. To buy best Inflatable Kayaks.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

I like one between 14 and 16 ft for my stream travels. They are faster than the short tubs , have more room, and they are way better on ponds and lakes.


----------

